# Yahweh and Yahshua



## Artfuldodger

I've been reading a little about the new restoration of believers who follow the Torah and Sabbath keeping, etc.
I notice they specifically use Yahweh and Yahshua to describe God & Jesus. 
I was just wondering what are ya'll thoughts on all the various names we use for God and Jesus. Why don't we use the original names? 
From a couple of sites:
 Our Father and Creator has a Name, and His Son and our Saviour bears His Name. We have found out through our studies and the Holy Spirit being our witness that this is true. The Father's Name is Yahweh, His Son's Name is Yahshua. We've heard some people admit, that His Name is Yahweh. But they say it doesn't matter what we call Him. Or that lord and god, el and elohim is His Name. Some believe that jehovah or adonai is the Father's Name. And that jesus is the Son's Name. We will prove that calling the Father any other Name but Yahweh,  the Son any other Name but Yahshua, is a "deception of satan."
Some believe that Yahshua and Yahweh are the same, but this is not what Yahweh has given us to believe, Yahweh is the Father, and Him only, besides Him there is no other, He is the only source of power, He will not give His glory to another, He is a jealous Father (Isa. 42:8,43:10-11,44:6,45:5-6,18, 46:9,48:11, Ex.34:14,20:5). 

 Yahshua is the Son of Yahweh (Isa.45:11,13). If anyone says different he is a anti-Messiah, if you say He is the Father, then you are saying Yahshua is a liar, because He said He is the son of Yahweh. Yahshua said Me and my Father are one, (John 14:4-11) people have misinterpreted these verses, to say Yahshua is the Father, but that is a misinterpretation. What Yahshua is saying, when he said when you see Him you see the Father, is that He comes in the authority of Yahweh, by the life he lived, one could see Yahweh in Him. 

http://yahwehhop.com/id7.html

Nature of God. Hawkins denies the Triune nature of the Godhead and the pre-existence of Christ: "Those who are False Prophets and Lying teachers 'teach' the false doctrine tha there is a 'trinity' or a 'duality' in the (and I quote) 'GODHEAD'. Therefore, it is also The Truth of Yahweh that Yahshua Messiah did not 'pre-exist'!" (The Prophetic Word, 7 June 1991, p. 7).

 Yahweh and Jesus. He teaches that Yahweh and Yahshua are two different "beings." "Some of those trying to support the deception of a 'pre-existent savior, aruge that Yahshua and Yahweh are THE 'SAME' BEING...The Holy Scriptures plainly show that Yahshua and Yahweh are TWO DIFFERENT BEINGS!" (Did Yahshua Messiah Pre-exist?, p. 40).
http://www.watchman.org/profiles/house-of-yahweh/


----------



## Artfuldodger

I also see Elohim showing up a lot. Why can't Jewish people spell ot God or Yahweh?  I read this:
Yahshua is Hebrew for what we term "Joshua" which means Jehovah is Salvation.

Yahweh is the closest we can come to what God called Himself since the Jewish scholars refused to spell out His Name fully. The closest we have is the consonants YHWH, or YaHWeH.

El is the word for God. Elohim is the plural--not "gods" but God in the mystic threefold unity. The Echad. See my study below, "Is God One or Three?"

YHWH did not command for His names or titles to be changed. However, He also did not punish the Hebrews or the new Gentile church for it either. He knows who He is. He is the God of Abraham, Ysaak and Yakob, and His Name is to be worshipped and praised.

'Yahweh' is the total misrepresentation of the most intimate name for Gd, the one with four letters, and called the tetragrammaton. The true pronunciation was lost after the second destruction of the Temple, in the year 70 C.E., the word only being pronounced by the High Priest, alone, in the Holy of Holies area of the ancient Temple, once a year.

I've also heard there are no J's or W's in Hebrew.


----------



## Lowjack

First Jesus and Jehova are misnomers , they are not the real name of the Messiah Or G-d the Father,Iesus is the name found in the New testament translated as Jesus in many Languages and that has a translation problem because Ie means Pig and sus is the god of the Greeks and a total myth so combining the two means Heavenly pig , that was translated to Jesus , because in Hebrew there is no J , so the next sounding like a Y is J this is used in His Holy names , there is no W in Hebrew either so the Father's name cannot be Jehovah either or even Yahwev but rather Yaheveh would be closer to the true name.

This is the reason Devout Jews do no pronounce his name but rather used "Adoni" meaning Lord or "Hashem" meaning the name".
He is called Elohim "Elo" =All powers ,"Him" multiple or many.
In Hebrew things are different than English where you have Singular nouns and Plural nouns , Single noun is 1 , Plural noun is two or more , In Hebrew We have Singular nouns , dual nouns, and Multiple nouns , we also have Male and Female Nouns while in English we have Neuter Nouns. The Name of God as it first appears in the Torah is "Elohim "While his singular name is "Eloi", Christ called out on the Cross to "Eloi"Later when He Appeared to Moses and Moses Asked who was sending him to Pharaoh G-d revealed his name as Iam that Iam or ,Eiyeh Asher Eiyeh , when you put this 3 words together you come up with the name of YHVH not YHWH as it appears in rough translations. His name is so saced that scribes had to wash their hands and writting instruments before writting it , so who are we to throw his name around like hey Joe or hey Peter ? Yeshua and Yehoushua (Joshua) comes from the same root , but Yeshua has a sound of Love into it much like calling a son name Jonathan Jhony etc. Meaning G-d's salvation.


----------



## Boot

Interesting thread gentlemen. I'm looking fwd to more input surely to follow.


----------



## Artfuldodger

Can we use modern bible versions and just replace the true names in our minds as we read or have they been too anglicized? 

From the way I understand it Elohim is plural but not the way most people think of when we see the word plural. 

Not trying to be funny but reading about this reminds me of the singer Prince changing is name to a symbol. God did the opposite. He went from the tetragrammaton  YHWH to a pronounceable word. When people weren't allowed to write God's name, could they say it?


----------



## Artfuldodger

Since we all know "Iron sharpens iron," in seeking the truth, one more site I was looking at:

http://www.eliyah.com/

Gotta get me one of those Strong's Concordance.


----------



## 1gr8bldr

God as we use it is different than biblical times. We reserve it for God Almighty. But not the case in biblical times. Consider that Satan was called the "god of this world". Much confussion could be eliminated if we stuck to God's original request. He said in Ex 3, I think, "This is my name to be remembered from generation to generation." Our bibles render it LORD, yet it was YHWH originally. Something maybe  interesting to some. What we now have with this book of Ex and others is a "blended tradition". Lets say that one group is tradition A and another is tradition B. These traditions were  passed along until someone decided to take the 2 and make one. Let's call it C. Notice the Ex account. It is in "doublets". Doublets are found all over our OT. Some of them agreeing, some contridicting. Back to the point. Why would God say that "this is my name to be remembered from generation to generation" and then give two different names???? The reason is because one group, the A tradition called him YHWH. The other group, B, out of reverence would not speak the name YhwH but replaced it with "I will be who I will be" or "I am who I am". These two traditions were blended into what we now have as C. This is called the hypothesis theory or the J, E, P and D theory. If you look into this, you will understand the use of Elohim, the E tradition. This should not be considered a theory. It is fact. The doublets are everywhere. One only needs to look at the creation story to see it. Google anything I said for better explanation


----------



## Artfuldodger

I know we all believe in one God but with so many people just believing in a supreme being or other God, maybe we should call our God something more.


----------



## Lowjack

Artfuldodger said:


> Can we use modern bible versions and just replace the true names in our minds as we read or have they been too anglicized?
> 
> From the way I understand it Elohim is plural but not the way most people think of when we see the word plural.
> 
> Not trying to be funny but reading about this reminds me of the singer Prince changing is name to a symbol. God did the opposite. He went from the tetragrammaton  YHWH to a pronounceable word. When people weren't allowed to write God's name, could they say it?



Elohim is Plural because of the Many Offices and attributes G-d holds not because G-d is made up of several people.
Also the title Elohim" is used to refer to people in Power , such as Moses was elohim , King David was elohim etc etc.


----------



## Lowjack

Artfuldodger said:


> I know we all believe in one God but with so many people just believing in a supreme being or other God, maybe we should call our God something more.



We call him "Abba"(Father) no one can call him Abba except by the Holy Spirit being in him"


----------



## Artfuldodger

Be baptized by submersion in water in Yahshua's name. 
Is this correct? What about the Father, Son, & Holy Spirit version?
I do know that both are in the Bible.


----------



## hobbs27

Artfuldodger said:


> Be baptized by submersion in water in Yahshua's name.
> Is this correct? What about the Father, Son, & Holy Spirit version?
> I do know that both are in the Bible.



Where is the law written today? Folks will beat themselves up to no end trying to follow a written law with head smarts, when all they need to do is look to their hearts and follow the conviction the Lord places on us.


----------



## Artfuldodger

I wouldn't consider baptism "the law." I place more importance on it than most although not a part of salvation.


----------



## 1gr8bldr

Artfuldodger said:


> Be baptized by submersion in water in Yahshua's name.
> Is this correct? What about the Father, Son, & Holy Spirit version?
> I do know that both are in the Bible.


Hey friend, Most scholars don't attack this because they can't win based on lack of evidence. But they all know this to be added. First off, if all authority has be given to Jesus then it seems to reason to be baptized in his name. Not in the three part, F, S and HS. Also, we are baptized into his death. The F and HS never died. Context threw a red flag on this one. Also, but not proof. 7 early church Fathers in their bulk of writings comment about Matthew being written in Hebrew. Our only surviving Hebrew copy has "in my name". Also,the remainder of scripture, app 8 times has being baptized in Jesus name. It was clearly added, snuck in sometime probably around the late 4th century when trinitariansm was first evolving


----------



## Artfuldodger

1gr8bldr said:


> Hey friend, Most scholars don't attack this because they can't win based on lack of evidence. But they all know this to be added. First off, if all authority has be given to Jesus then it seems to reason to be baptized in his name. Not in the three part, F, S and HS. Also, we are baptized into his death. The F and HS never died. Context threw a red flag on this one. Also, but not proof. 7 early church Fathers in their bulk of writings comment about Matthew being written in Hebrew. Our only surviving Hebrew copy has "in my name". Also,the remainder of scripture, app 8 times has being baptized in Jesus name. It was clearly added, snuck in sometime probably around the late 4th century when trinitariansm was first evolving



Thanks for the info., I thought I had read where the F, S, & HS verse was added later. Even the Oneness crowd gets this right although using Jesus instead of Yahshua.


----------



## SemperFiDawg

Have we lost sight of the forest because of the trees?  Tell me.  Whose name was the thief on the cross baptised in, or the prostitute that was to be stoned.  Don't ever make the mistake of thinking that God in all his omnisciencts, omnipotents, and omnipresences bows to your limited and often flawed understanding of scripture.  God doesn't save based on our interpretation of scripture, but on his interpretation of the heart.


----------



## Lowjack

1gr8bldr said:


> Hey friend, Most scholars don't attack this because they can't win based on lack of evidence. But they all know this to be added. First off, if all authority has be given to Jesus then it seems to reason to be baptized in his name. Not in the three part, F, S and HS. Also, we are baptized into his death. The F and HS never died. Context threw a red flag on this one. Also, but not proof. 7 early church Fathers in their bulk of writings comment about Matthew being written in Hebrew. Our only surviving Hebrew copy has "in my name". Also,the remainder of scripture, app 8 times has being baptized in Jesus name. It was clearly added, snuck in sometime probably around the late 4th century when trinitariansm was first evolving


That is why it should be done in Hashem's name , in other words Hashem "The Name of the Lord".


----------



## Boot

I suspect if a man is convicted about his obedience, (or lack of), then he could rest assured, that The Holy Spirit lives there. If one has no conviction, perhaps he has no Messiah. I really dislike the translation of the word "law". The original word for it is "torah"' and I believe it means "teaching" or "direction". I use Elohim, and Yeshua mostly, not because I'm Jewish, or legalistic, but simply out of respect and reverance for my Creator, and my Savior. My given name is Thomas, if I had a mans genuine respect, he would probably refer to me by name, instead of just whatever he felt like calling me at the time. I'm encouraged and happy to see folks starting to call the Creator and the Messiah by their proper names, it suggests a more personal relationship with Him, instead of saying "God". For me personally, "God" just seems kinda generic. Maybe it's not for everyone, but I'm thinking when the Messiah said many will come and say they did things in His name, but He will tell them to depart because He didn't know them, perhaps they used the wrong name?


----------



## Artfuldodger

I never thought about it much until lately. Asking someone if they believe in God could be like asking someone if they believe in a "Supreme Being." Asking them if they believe in Yahweh or Elohim and his son Yeshua really narrows it down.
That's kinda hard to do or get use to after many years of God & Jesus.


----------



## Boot

Artfuldodger said:


> I never thought about it much until lately. Asking someone if they believe in God could be like asking someone if they believe in a "Supreme Being." Asking them if they believe in Yahweh or Elohim and his son Yeshua really narrows it down.
> That's kinda hard to do or get use to after many years of God & Jesus.



Thats a good point. Many times in scripture, the Almighty says to worship Him, but to do it in His way, not like the pageans worshipped their gods. All the mixture, and "watering down" over the past couple thousand years, does make it sound strange at first. I've gotten used to folks looking at me like I have 3 eyes, when I say "Elohim", or "Yeshua". He is Lord and Master, in addition to Savior and Messiah. One who deserves, and commands our respect, and reverance, yet at the same time desires a true, heart to heart, intimate relationship with a wretched sinner like me. I'll probably never really understand the Father's love for us, but I'm sure glad its there! We can call the Creator of the entire universe, by His own name! That amazes me. Once washed in the blood of the Messiah, He calls us His children. When I speak of Him, I use His name, when I speak to Him, I say "Father". Using Jesus or Yeshua, or God or Elohim, I dont believe is an issue of "salvation", it may be just a genuine desire to be closer to, and get to know the Father better. In a crowd, I'm much more likely to turn and look if someone called my name, than I am if someone yells "hey man" . Yep, I'm a man, but it just seems generic, and impersonal.


----------



## Boot

SemperFiDawg said:


> God doesn't save based on our interpretation of scripture, but on his interpretation of the heart.



Wise words indeed. I hope you dont mind if I quote them to some friends I study with.


----------



## mtnwoman

hobbs27 said:


> Where is the law written today? Folks will beat themselves up to no end trying to follow a written law with head smarts, when all they need to do is look to their hearts and follow the conviction the Lord places on us.



Amen!!!! I think we are convicted 'based on ourselves'...and who knows our hearts better than God?


----------



## mtnwoman

Artfuldodger said:


> I wouldn't consider baptism "the law." I place more importance on it than most although not a part of salvation.



That's ok. The act of baptism makes the cleansing of sin in the spirit, felt in the flesh. My thought at baptism 52 years ago was, dead in Christ and resurrected with Christ. I'm not so sure washing away of sins came until years later.


----------



## mtnwoman

SemperFiDawg said:


> God doesn't save based on our interpretation of scripture, but on his interpretation of the heart.



Hallelujah!!


----------



## SemperFiDawg

Artfuldodger said:


> I never thought about it much until lately. Asking someone if they believe in God could be like asking someone if they believe in a "Supreme Being." Asking them if they believe in Yahweh or Elohim and his son Yeshua really narrows it down.
> That's kinda hard to do or get use to after many years of God & Jesus.



A better question to ask is "Who is Jesus to you?"  That is the pivotal question that separates the wheat from the chaff.  It's the first question I ask someone when I realize they have a belief I'm unfamiliar with, but in a non judge-mental manner.


----------



## Artfuldodger

SemperFiDawg said:


> God doesn't save based on our interpretation of scripture, but on his interpretation of the heart.



X3


----------



## Artfuldodger

SemperFiDawg said:


> A better question to ask is "Who is Jesus to you?"  That is the pivotal question that separates the wheat from the chaff.  It's the first question I ask someone when I realize they have a belief I'm unfamiliar with, but in a non judge-mental manner.



Well of course who Jesus or Yahshua is and what he did and does is more important than getting his name pronounced right. But isn't his importance as our Messiah reason enough to try?


----------



## Boot

Artfuldodger said:


> Well of course who Jesus or Yahshua is and what he did and does is more important than getting his name pronounced right. But isn't his importance as our Messiah reason enough to try?



I believe so. Sometimes I think the fact that grace is a gift, somehow gets turned into us trying to make God what we want/need Him to be, instead of allowing the Messiah to turn us into what He wants us to be.


----------



## mtnwoman

IMHO
All the names of God are wrapped up in swaddling clothes...Jesus. He is the beginning and the end..that alpha and omega...including the whole inbetween. Jesus is Lord of this earth as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Lowjack

When He comes will he be called Yeshua or Jesus ?
MAny people are conviced in their hearts that soemthing is right ,but thy are very far from the truth.
"They are sincerely conviced , but they are sincerely wrong" Communist, Bhuddist , Muslims all sincerely Wrong.


----------



## Artfuldodger

Lowjack said:


> When He comes will he be called Yeshua or Jesus ?
> MAny people are conviced in their hearts that soemthing is right ,but thy are very far from the truth.
> "They are sincerely conviced , but they are sincerely wrong" Communist, Bhuddist , Muslims all sincerely Wrong.



It's a shame many people will lose salvation because they are sincerely wrong being brought up in the wrong Church. But that is why it's important to look for the truth & light yourself and to  study without blinders. 

Matthew 7:7 Ask and it will be given to you; seek and you will find; knock and the door will be opened to you.

(I don't believe we seek the truth as diligently as we should.)


----------



## hobbs27

Lowjack said:


> When He comes will he be called Yeshua or Jesus ?
> MAny people are conviced in their hearts that soemthing is right ,but thy are very far from the truth.
> "They are sincerely conviced , but they are sincerely wrong" Communist, Bhuddist , Muslims all sincerely Wrong.



When He draws me up on a cloud to be with Him...I will call Jesus what I call Him now.Lord, Savior, Redeemer, King of Kings, Lord of Lords! He will call me by a name I don't know yet, but I will surely answer Him. Will my ignorance in Hebrew be a stumbling block? I don't think so.


----------



## SemperFiDawg

Artfuldodger said:


> Well of course who Jesus or Yahshua is and what he did and does is more important than getting his name pronounced right. But isn't his importance as our Messiah reason enough to try?



Honestly, if it will cause confusion amoung those we are trying to reach, and it will, no.  Example: My families outreach is to a very poor community in our town.  Most of the congregation is illiterate.  It's very hard to break through the distrust and preconceptions people in the community have toward religion in general and Christianity and Christians in specific, but they do know the name Jesus.  If I start talking to them about Jeshua or Jehovah they are gonna look at me cross eyed and shut the door as well they should.  Additionally I would think it potentially very devisive inside the church also.  I'm not saying that getting it more correct is absolutely wrong,  but is it worth alienating people outside and very possibly inside the Church to split this hair.  As Christians don't we have more important issues to address, namely a world that is in open rebellion against the God of Christianity.


----------



## Lowjack

hobbs27 said:


> When He draws me up on a cloud to be with Him...I will call Jesus what I call Him now.Lord, Savior, Redeemer, King of Kings, Lord of Lords! He will call me by a name I don't know yet, but I will surely answer Him. Will my ignorance in Hebrew be a stumbling block? I don't think so.



I think you will instantly Speak Hebrew and every language known to man and not of man as well,IMO


----------



## Lowjack




----------



## Lowjack




----------



## mtnwoman

hobbs27 said:


> Will my ignorance in Hebrew be a stumbling block? I don't think so.



Absolutely not!

My sheep know My voice and they will follow.


----------



## Artfuldodger

There are many things found in the Bible and other Scriptures. It is our obligation to study the Bible for the truth. We already have salvation so studying the bible is for seeking the truth. The truth is only available to Christians. Hebrew this, Gentile that, Paul said this, John said that are part of the "Truth" we are to seek and find. There might even be some secrets available just for Christians to discover. It is very important to learn all you can about the "Light."

(Or it could just be a big history book)


----------



## hobbs27

Artfuldodger said:


> There are many things found in the Bible and other Scriptures. It is our obligation to study the Bible for the truth. We already have salvation so studying the bible is for seeking the truth. The truth is only available to Christians. Hebrew this, Gentile that, Paul said this, John said that are part of the "Truth" we are to seek and find. There might even be some secrets available just for Christians to discover. It is very important to learn all you can about the "Light."
> 
> (Or it could just be a big history book)



I may be about to open a can of worms or have some folks come down on me about this but thats ok I have big shoulders and believe I will stand by this, so here goes.

Knowing the bible and all its scripture in black and red words on white paper aint worth a hill of beans if we as Christians don't allow the Holy Spirit to guide us in understanding. There's scholors of the bible that can quote scripture word for word...any book any chapter and any verse...and they still don't know the Lord cause they haven't opened their heart to Him! That is a problem!


----------



## Artfuldodger

Jesus is the Way, the Truth, and the Life. Jesus is the  "Light of the World." He is our "Light" in the darkness. 
I believe we can honor God & Jesus by learning all we can about the Bible and in doing so unlock some secrets on living the Christian life.
The Holy spirit can guide us in this journey.

I would also agree it's got to be in your heart first or it's all a useless journey. Being able to quote scriptures better doesn't make one a better Christian. Since Jesus is the only way, we should honor him by learning all we can about him. This doesn't degrade who Jesus is and what he did.
I also believe there are some "teachings" in the Bible. It would behoove us as followers to "learn" what these teachings are. 
These teachings might unlock God's purpose for each of us. There might be some longevity teachings in the Bible.


----------



## hobbs27

Artfuldodger said:


> These teachings might unlock God's purpose for each of us. There might be some longevity teachings in the Bible.



Prayer and communing with the One that dwells within you will unlock mysteries. Sometimes He will show you mysteries in the bible, but it is He and not man.
 I like reading Matthew Henrys commentary on the bible, but even he was just a man. The next book in the bible is your life. It is the one that was written the day you were born spiritually.


----------



## Lowjack

Artfuldodger said:


> There are many things found in the Bible and other Scriptures. It is our obligation to study the Bible for the truth. We already have salvation so studying the bible is for seeking the truth. The truth is only available to Christians. Hebrew this, Gentile that, Paul said this, John said that are part of the "Truth" we are to seek and find. There might even be some secrets available just for Christians to discover. It is very important to learn all you can about the "Light."
> 
> (Or it could just be a big history book)



Well I think this is wrong , the truth is not just for Christians the truth is for all who seek it , to the Jew first annd then gentile , the Church doesn't hold any truths that the Jew doesn't know , for Jews revealed it to you Gentiles , and Yeshua said to the Samaritan Woman , "Salvation come from the Jews " Believing otherwise might be what sets you away from God. Shalom


----------



## Artfuldodger

Lowjack said:


> Well I think this is wrong , the truth is not just for Christians the truth is for all who seek it , to the Jew first annd then gentile , the Church doesn't hold any truths that the Jew doesn't know , for Jews revealed it to you Gentiles , and Yeshua said to the Samaritan Woman , "Salvation come from the Jews " Believing otherwise might be what sets you away from God. Shalom



I thought there were some things in the Bible that would only be revealed to Christians. Didn't John say the parables were used to hide the truth?


----------



## hobbs27

Since Jesus is the only way to the Father, and the Father resides on His throne in heaven...to get to heaven, one must be Christian. So simple a child can understand it.


----------



## Lowjack

That is Bias or Christian Bias .


----------



## hobbs27

Lowjack said:


> That is Bias or Christian Bias .



It is honesty, and it is rooted in goodness. I will not be dishonest in order to please others wishes and desires ...to me that is evil.


----------



## Boot

It is honest, and it is biased. The way to the Father, is to be a follower, or disciple of the Messiah. Just before He was to be taken away, didn't Yeshua Messiah pray for His disciples to be one? He was referring to jew/gentile disciples.  They didn't have baptist, methodist, catholic, etc, etc. I think that's where we, as a body of believers, have soooooo many problems. We are not all as spiritually mature as the disciple next to us, and let that hold us back from changing to world. The same Father created all of us, the same Messiah died for anyone who will FOLLOW Him. We all need to get our act together, and make disciples!!! Believing is not the same as discipleship. Satan believes in the Almighty's existence, but it seems he doesn't believe what the Almighty says, or he would be worshipping, instead of makin a mess. To be a true disciple, we take His yoke, not just the free grace for fire insurance. His yoke, while light, does ask of us certain things such as study of, and devotion to His Holy Word. The Messiah is the Word made flesh. All of the word, not just the old or the new testament. Its one book, and we are one body. Imagine the benefits if we all prayed for the Father to reveal His will to each other, instead of arguing about steps of sanctification. Salvation is walking thru the door to a new life with Him, sanctification is the journey that carries us for the rest of this life, as we all should be striving to be like our Savior, who was referred to as the Servant of the Father.


----------



## Artfuldodger

John 14:12 Very truly I tell you, whoever believes in me will do the works I have been doing, and they will do even greater things than these, because I am going to the Father.

What greater works than Jesus will believers do? Bringing lost souls to God?


----------



## Artfuldodger

Lowjack said:


> That is Bias or Christian Bias .



John 14:6 Jesus answered, "I am the way and the truth and the life. No one comes to the Father except through me.

I'd run it by Jesus before I headed that way just to make sure. 
Not only is believing in Jesus the only way to see the Father, He is literally the only way. You can't even get to Heaven without Jesus coming for you and he will come.

John 14:3 And if I go and prepare a place for you, I will come again, and receive you unto myself; that where I am, there ye may be also.


----------



## Lowjack




----------



## Artfuldodger

Lowjack said:


>



Did that Rabbi ever even mention Yahshua in his video?


----------



## hobbs27

Artfuldodger said:


> Did that Rabbi ever even mention Yahshua in his video?



Art this is representative of Matthew 7

Many will say to me on that day, 'Lord, Lord, did we not prophesy in your name and in your name drive out demons and in your name perform many miracles?'

And they are still saying it, today.


----------



## PGP

I was just wondering if LowJack considers the words of the rabbi to be of equal value with the words of Jesus Christ, the savior, the Son of God.  Others have quoted Jesus (John 14:6), but Lowjack posts the video of the rabbi..

It is a fact that Christianity is an "exclusive" religion.  If Christ is your master, he is your savior too.  And the way to heaven.  If he is not your master, he is not your savior, you are not a Christian and you are on the broad way that is described (by Christ) in Matthew 7:13, the way that leads to destruction.


----------



## Lowjack

PGP said:


> I was just wondering if LowJack considers the words of the rabbi to be of equal value with the words of Jesus Christ, the savior, the Son of God.  Others have quoted Jesus (John 14:6), but Lowjack posts the video of the rabbi..
> 
> It is a fact that Christianity is an "exclusive" religion.  If Christ is your master, he is your savior too.  And the way to heaven.  If he is not your master, he is not your savior, you are not a Christian and you are on the broad way that is described (by Christ) in Matthew 7:13, the way that leads to destruction.



So why are you a Christian if you believe this way ? Christianity originally was an offshoot of Judaism , Christ is a Jew, all teh disciples taught was Judaism with teh inclusion of Yeshua as the The Messiah , now todays Christianity is not even a shadow of thrue messianism that the Apostles taught , so if you think salvation is only for you , then you might be the one walking the broad road. Do you even understand the atonement of blood ?


----------



## Artfuldodger

Lowjack said:


> So why are you a Christian if you believe this way ? Christianity originally was an offshoot of Judaism , Christ is a Jew, all teh disciples taught was Judaism with teh inclusion of Yeshua as the The Messiah , now todays Christianity is not even a shadow of thrue messianism that the Apostles taught , so if you think salvation is only for you , then you might be the one walking the broad road. Do you even understand the atonement of blood ?




I think you might have answered this before but if all Jews are chosen, why did you become a Messianic Jew?


----------

